# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: عدم پیمایش پوشه های فارسی از سطح دوم به بعد

## emad4000

سلام به همگی دوستان
من دارم یه برنامه می نویسم که نیاز به پیمایش پوشه ها و فایل ها داره
حالا متوجه شدم که از هر کلاسی از wxWidget که استفاده کنم با پوشه های فارسی مشکل داره ، یعنی اگه دوتا پوشه تودرتو فارسی داشته باشیم از یه سطح پایین تر نمیره و دومی رو نمیشناسه
شما راه حلی برای حل این مشکل به ذهنتون نمیرسه ؟

----------

